# Historical Fiction Recommendations?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

My passion is to read anything that brings me back in time to the 19th century or the very early 1900s....historical fiction (particularly classics) and non-fiction.  My second passion is anything of historical fiction or non-fiction, even if from earlier centuries.  I'm not interested in the Greek classics.

I'd love to hear from others with their favorites from this time period! 

Also, I'm reading Lady Chatterley's Lover for the very first time, still on Chapter 1 as I switch from book to book (as always).  If you've read this, what did you think of it?  

Thanks!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well there's always Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

libro said:


> Also, I'm reading Lady Chatterley's Lover for the very first time, still on Chapter 1 as I switch from book to book (as always). If you've read this, what did you think of it?
> 
> Thanks!


I just read it a few weeks ago - mostly because it was free, and having heard it referenced so many times as such a naughty book, had to read it myself to see. I liked it, but could not get into the characters as much as I usually do. I thought Constance was too passive, but perhaps that was an accurate characterization given the time period.

Have you read Fanny Hill? it is similar, but I think I liked it better than LCL.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

You might want to check out manybooks.com and  Feedbooks.com. They have many out of copyright books for free. Feedbooks has a guide that you can downloads on to your kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Libro, I'm not clear...do you want stories written in the present day that take place in the 19th century? Or do you want stories written in the 19th century?

I have been on a tear and have read five great historical fiction books (three different authors) and two collections of short stories that all take place from 1795 - 1820 in the past few weeks. I posted links to all of them in the reader's recommendation thread. I can re-post them here if you are interested. Just so you know, they all feature a m/m romance, so if you don't like that, say so.

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Leslie, I'd love if you could repost them.  I've spent some time looking for your original post(s) and can't find the recommendations.  Sorry!  

I should have clarified....I meant present-day authors writing about 19th century/early 20th century, either fiction, nonfiction.  I'm just drawn to the period.

I even collect, although less frequently now, antique books from the 19th century (my earliest is 1853) on etiquette, morals, manners, and the like.  Strange, I know, but a fascinating glimpse into another age.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This one I finished last week... It's 18th century, and a very good read.....


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

the emanciaptors wife--barbara hambly.

Also, if you want  to expand to the real thing--Anthony Trollope.  Laugh out loud funny.  And  free.  A bit earlier, and awesome, Jane Austen.  Also funny as heck.

Back in th US. Willa Cather (a bit later, but the same feel) and of course, Little Women. and again a little later, The Little house on the Prairie books.

What are you looking for exactly? the contrast from now, or how people lived then?   It sounds silly, but Trollpoe, say, can show you how people lived, and the little house books show some contrast.

Good luck with the search

Barbara M


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*This book took me away...for an almost 600 page book, I wish it lasted longer. Unfortunately it's not on the Kindle yet.











Here's the second book coming in at 720 pages...









*


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

have you tried the wilkie collins books?  moonstone and woman in white are classics.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> Hi Leslie, I'd love if you could repost them. I've spent some time looking for your original post(s) and can't find the recommendations. Sorry!


Okay, here you go!

By Lee Rowan:

Ransom









and its sequel:

Winds of Change









This book of three short stories features some back story on characters who pop up in both Ransom and Winds of Change:

Trilogy 109: Sail Away









Another book of three short stories, by Charlie Cochrane, Lee Rowan, and Erastes. All historical.

Trilogy 111: Speak Its Name









by Erastes, but not available at Amazon. However, the mobi version will work on your Kindle. One of the characters who shows up in the short story (above) pops up in this novella, too.

Frost Fair

Standish by Erastes is wonderful but unfortunately, it's not available in any ebook format. You can be sure that I have been bugging her about that! Here's a link to the paper version.

Standish









Last, but by no means least, Captain's Surrender by Alex Beecroft.

Captain's Surrender









I "know" (through online groups) all three of these authors and they are meticulous about their research so you can be sure they are true to the time period they are set in.

If you get as hooked as I am, you'll be pleased to know that Lee has the third book in her series coming out in January, 2009. Alex has a sequel to Captain's Surrender due out in April. Erastes has a book set during the English Civil War (1600s) coming out in April, 2009. Something to look forward to!

Let me know if you read any of these and if so, what you think.

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, and thanks to Leslie for re-posting your original recommendations. I love seeing all the covers and reading the titles. Now I'm off to go "look inside." Something to keep me busy so I don't even think of the fact that I actually _bypassed_ a refurb last night?!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *This book took me away...for an almost 600 page book, I wish it lasted longer. Unfortunately it's not on the Kindle yet.
> *


*

I found The Tea Rose available for the Kindle today:








*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

marianner said:


> I found _The Tea Rose_ available for the Kindle today:


I went to download a sample and it said it wasn't available yet so I put it on my wishlist.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I snuck a peek of The Tea Rose on Google's book search.  Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I went to download a sample and it said it wasn't available yet so I put it on my wishlist.


Thanks for that. I actually bought this a while ago on Amazon used but never got to it, I will give it to someone and read
the K version.

An author I have enjoyed, is Sarah Waters, who writes lesbian themed victorian fiction...(I am not a lesbian, not that there is anything 
wrong with that, just saying you do not have to be one to enjoy her books). Her first 3 her best, are not on Kindle format, yet. 
Though they have been made into BBC films and are very good, esp: _Fingersmith_, about pick pockets.

This one is in Kindle format, but I must admit I was only able to get half way through, it also takes place just after WWII


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> This one I finished last week... It's 18th century, and a very good read.....


This looks very good to me, just downloaded the sample, thanks!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh I thought of a _really_ good one! Alias Grace, by the wonderful Margaret Atwood (Handmaid's Tail) and based on one of Canada's most infamous murders.











I am not sure what is up with that ugly graphic though? Here is the cover of the DTV, which gives a slightly better feel...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I remember that book. It was great.

*The Weight of Water* by Anita Shreve is similar to this one and also features a famous 19th century murder. Unfortunately, it is not available in a Kindle edition.

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Angela said:


> I went to download a sample and it said it wasn't available yet so I put it on my wishlist.


Ah, thanks. I didn't look closely enough!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, I remember that book. It was great.
> 
> *The Weight of Water* by Anita Shreve is similar to this one and also features a famous 19th century murder. Unfortunately, it is not available in a Kindle edition.
> 
> L


I liked The Weight of Water as well... but just to be clear, Alias Grace *is* available in a Kindle addition, that is the first link I provided, just has a 
ugly graphic for the cover but it is the same book as the other cover image!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I liked The Weight of Water as well... but just to be clear, Alias Grace *is* available in a Kindle addition, that is the first link I provided, just has a
> ugly graphic for the cover but it is the same book as the other cover image!


Thanks for the clarification. I modified my post, too. I could see where it was misleading.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> Ah, thanks. I didn't look closely enough!


*I was originally excited too when I saw it listed under "Kindle" only to find that it wasn't available yet. I'd love to re-read it when it does become available *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bumping this for a new member who is looking for some similar recommendations.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Not a classic but written about the American Revolution by Jeffry Hepple -  wonderful book.

Would help with the name?

Gone for a Soldier - very factual


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I most definitely second all recommendations for Alias Grace -- an excellent book! 

I've been digging into some of my favourite writers whose books are now available for free, and I see that some others have recommended some of these books, too -- so, again, just add my vote. I am reading the second book in the Barchester Chronicles right now, Barchester Towers, and it's a really fun read. The first book, The Warden, is very short, and is also quite entertaining. It's a cute take on the Law of Unintended Consequences, where someone does something he thinks is the right thing, and it ends up all wrong for everyone involved. 

And as for Barchester Towers, well, I already read one scene (I won't spoil it, but it happens at a party and involves a rolling couch) that had me laughing out loud.

I also just finished The Mayor of Casterbridge by Thomas Hardy, which I somehow had never gotten around to reading before (and I love Hardy, so it's odd that I missed this one). It's not funny, but it is full of interesting twists and turns. It's the kind of book you keep thinking you've got all figured out, and then it heads off in an unexpected direction.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

These are all great recommendations.  I remember my DD reading Mayor of Casterbridge for her sophomore AP English class.  I read her assigned books at the same time for the kick of it and we had a lot of fun.  

Funny you mention Hardy.....Far from the Madding Crowd will be one of my novels to read in the coming weeks ....... if I don't get *too* sidetracked with all the inticing recommendations on this board and elsewhere (like Alias Grace etc.)  I've already been sidetacked by Bound (Sally Gunning), which sidetracked me to her first historical novel, The Widow's War!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never been one to get into history, but recently have discovered that I really like historical fiction.  I absolutely LOVED both Pillars of the Earth and World Without End.  I just started the Outlander series, so am not sure if I'll like it yet or not.  But, I would love some recommendations from my fellow book lovers here if you've got them!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Jen,

I am going to merge this thread with another we have on 19th century recommendations. Lots of good historical fiction in that one, too, so we can keep people's recommendations coming.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am reading this right now and it is excellent:


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Leslie.  I did a search before posting, but didn't specify 19th century so it didn't come up.  I would like recommendations from all eras, so keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My definition of historical fiction may be different than others.  It's not about being set in a bygone era.  To fit my definition, the main characters are actual historical figures.  

Sharon Kay Penman does this very well.  I loved her Llewelyn series which also included Simon de Montfort's story.  

Here be Dragons
Falls the Shadow
The Reckoning

Susan Howatch is my favorite author.    She takes historical figures and makes them into 18th and 19th century characters and tells their story; Henry II, Edward II, Edward III, Julius Caesar.  

I also like historical romance and historical mystery.  Robin Paige's Victorian mysteries are very good.  She (actually husband and wife) always includes one historical figure as a secondary character; Beatrix Potter, Rudyard Kipling; Daisy Warwicke, Lily Langry.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

With that definition, Gertie, you might enjoy this book. The main character is Robert Schumann, the composer:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> With that definition, Gertie, you might enjoy this book. The main character is Robert Schumann, the composer:


It looks interesting. I sampled it since I've almost used up my first gift card. I'm trying to be a good girl after the Christmas splurge.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> It looks interesting. I sampled it since I've almost used up my first gift card. I'm trying to be a good girl after the Christmas splurge.


For a little more info, here's a review:

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2008/06/27/review-the-erotic-etudes-opus-vi-by-el-hine/

and here's an article the author wrote about doing the research for the book:

http://historicromance.wordpress.com/2008/12/29/conducting-historical-research-in-europe/

L


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am reading this right now and it is excellent:


That one looks very good to me too and your link led me to this one, great customer reviews. I download both samples...I find a lot of 
books, through the Amazon links to similar books, love them!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's an earlier period than what you were looking for, but I enjoyed this book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Octochick said:


> That one looks very good to me too and your link led me to this one, great customer reviews. I download both samples...I find a lot of
> books, through the Amazon links to similar books, love them!


And he also wrote this:



My Kindle owning friend, who reads much faster than me, has already read all three. She said The Black Tower was her favorite, followed by Mr. Timothy and The Pale Blue Eye. But she liked all of them.

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

These are all great recommendations!  I don't mind earlier centuries at all. Between Amazon's computer-generated suggestions and the great recommendations here, I'll be reading for a long time to come.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> My definition of historical fiction may be different than others. It's not about being set in a bygone era. To fit my definition, the main characters are actual historical figures.
> 
> Sharon Kay Penman does this very well. I loved her Llewelyn series which also included Simon de Montfort's story.
> 
> ...


I'm seconding Sharon Kay Penman - she is a great writer.

I will checking out these other recommendations.

Thanks everyone,

Marci


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

libro said:


> I meant present-day authors writing about 19th century/early 20th century, either fiction, nonfiction. I'm just drawn to the period.


Libro,
I had a long list of titles to suggest, because I am also drawn to this time period. But when I went looking for Kindle editions, my list dwindled down to practically zilch! This is what I have left:

To the Ends of the Earth: An historical fiction novel based on the mysterious death of Meriwether Lewis, just 3 years after his famous journey. I thought the novel provided a wonderful characterization of a national hero whose life was unraveling, and who had fallen into despair. It is one of my favorite reads this year.











Talking to the Dead: This is the biography that inspired me to write my own novel about the Fox sisters. I am sorry to say, I think it is the dryest retelling of their story, but it's the only one currently on Kindle.











And recommending my own book still makes me feel kind of embarrassed, but it is set in the time period you requested. I think I've made the story a little more entertaining than the biography above has done. And after I saw how few of the books I wanted to recommend were actually available on Kindle, I don't feel quite as bad. My book is about the rise of Spiritualism in the 1850's and how a teenaged prank catapulted two sisters into fame and a life of deception. Then, a dashing and heroic Arctic explorer stole the heart of one sister and threatened their whole career. I wish I could recommend a non-fiction book about him, as well, because he's a fascinating character. But mine appears to be the only on Kindle. (Lucky me?)











I'll keep looking and see if I come across any others.
Dianne


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> To the Ends of the Earth: An historical fiction novel based on the mysterious death of Meriwether Lewis, just 3 years after his famous journey. I thought the novel provided a wonderful characterization of a national hero whose life was unraveling, and who had fallen into despair. It is one of my favorite reads this year.


Diane, thanks for the link to the Meriwether Lewis book. I'll have to check that out. It reminded me of Anya Seton's My Theodosia, the daughter of Aaron Burr, who is thought to have had a romance with Captain Lewis. Theodosia's fate is also unknown.

I also recommend Devil Water, the story of Charles Radcliffe and Katherine, the story of Katherine Swynnford and John of Gaunt. Unfortunately, none of Setons' books are on Kindle.

Diane, I do have your book, and I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the Meriweather Lewis book, I've put it on my wish list!

Betsy


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

A little diligent searching, and I found a few others to recommend!

Here are 2 non-fiction books written in the 19th century by the female reporter Nellie Bly detailing two of her most famous adventures in investigative reporting:





















And this book by Rose Melikan just misses your time period, since it is set in 1795, but I thought it was close enough to mention!











Dianne

PS. I just love that Link-Maker tool!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The two Nellie Blys are $0.99 each, too!

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all these suggestions!!  I've got a TON to read now!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> Libro,
> I had a long list of titles to suggest, because I am also drawn to this time period. But when I went looking for Kindle editions, my list dwindled down to practically zilch! This is what I have left:
> 
> To the Ends of the Earth: An historical fiction novel based on the mysterious death of Meriwether Lewis, just 3 years after his famous journey. I thought the novel provided a wonderful characterization of a national hero whose life was unraveling, and who had fallen into despair. It is one of my favorite reads this year.
> ...


Dianne -- Don't be embarrassed at all about recommending your own book! It sounds like we're very much alike in terms of our fascination with this time period. I always tell people -- send me back to the 19th century, but please give me antibiotics and vaccines  I might even chance going back without them, as long as I was wealthy enough to afford books.

I'm bumping these books up to the top of my list. They are *right* up my alley! I'm so glad you posted....recommend away anyday  Thanks again!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Dianne -- I posted too soon.....before I saw your additional post.  Now I need a couple extra sets of eyes, or better yet, no need for sleep 

I'm going crazy trying to decide which book to read next.  I just finished one and thought I knew the next....until now.  I jump around between nonfiction books, but like to stay on course with only one fiction book at a time if they're in the same time period, etc.    Thanks so much!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Hepple, one of our author members, has graciously agreed to lead a book klub on his historical novel _Gone for a Soldier_! Woohoo!!!! Thanks, Jeff!

This will be the third in our series, Reading with the Author (after Mike Hicks's In Her Name beginning Feb 1 and Al Past's Distant Cousin beginning March 9). From what I've read in the posts, we have a lot of lovers of historical fiction, this should be right up their alley!

Jeff previously wrote:


> As a reminder, I'm still offering both my books, Gone For a Soldier and The Treasure of La Malinche (2 volumes) free to KindelBoards.com members for the balance of the year. Anyone interested can send me a private message and I'll gladly provide the links to the books.[\quote] _Note you must PM Jeff!_ You can go to this link and PM Jeff from there:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1140.msg44866.html#msg44866


Jeff's website is http://www.eliscopublishing.com/jeffry_s_hepple.asp

Here's the Amazon link to Jeff's book, which will give you a little bit more about it.










I've also posted this in both the Book Corner and in the Book Klub subforum, just to make sure our membership at large knows about it! See the Book Klub subforum for more info on this and our other book klubs.

Thanks Jeff!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Dianne -- Don't be embarrassed at all about recommending your own book! It sounds like we're very much alike in terms of our fascination with this time period. I always tell people -- send me back to the 19th century, but please give me antibiotics and vaccines  I might even chance going back without them, as long as I was wealthy enough to afford books.
> 
> I'm bumping these books up to the top of my list. They are *right* up my alley! I'm so glad you posted....recommend away anyday  Thanks again!


*LOL, I'm glad that she did...I forgot that I bought it a couple of weeks ago. One thing I noticed though...when I looked for it on Jinx, the title had a couple of symbols and the number 58 mixed into it. It makes the title hard to look for if you're clicking through quickly.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I'm glad that she did...I forgot that I bought it a couple of weeks ago. One thing I noticed though...when I looked for it on Jinx, the title had a couple of symbols and the number 58 mixed into it. It makes the title hard to look for if you're clicking through quickly.*


The title looks the same on mine. It usually makes me come to a screeching halt, which is probably a good thing. My Kindle TBR pile seems to be even larger than my DTB pile.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

OH NO! I should never have read this thread.  Now I’m never going to get to the Honor Harrington series.  I don’t know where to start with these.  I want to read the Meriwether Lewis book and the books by Sharon Kay Penman and the one about Robert Schumann and Bound looks good and I want to read Gone for a Soldier and Alias Grace and The Black Tower (and the other books by Louis Bayard) and Innocent Traitor: A Novel of Lady Jane Grey, and The Blackstone Key and the Tea Rose if it ever comes out in Kindle format, oh and The Night Watch and a bunch of others and the ones I already got but haven’t read yet…I’m going to need another gift card


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> My definition of historical fiction may be different than others. It's not about being set in a bygone era. To fit my definition, the main characters are actual historical figures.


If you like historical mysteries with real historical figures you might try Caleb Carr. He wrote a couple of books with Theodore Roosevelt as one of the main characters. The only one available for Kindle is The Alienist.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

imallbs said:


> OH NO! I should never have read this thread. Now I'm never going to get to the Honor Harrington series. I don't know where to start with these. I want to read the Meriwether Lewis book and the books by Sharon Kay Penman and the one about Robert Schumann and Bound looks good and I want to read Gone for a Soldier and Alias Grace and The Black Tower (and the other books by Louis Bayard) and Innocent Traitor: A Novel of Lady Jane Grey, and The Blackstone Key and the Tea Rose if it ever comes out in Kindle format, oh and The Night Watch and a bunch of others and the ones I already got but haven't read yet&#8230;I'm going to need another gift card


I know. It is a great list, isn't it? I just took a little diversion into a horror/scary story which, while eminently readable, reminded me why I like historical fiction with a dash of romance a whole lot more! Back to *The Black Tower* for me!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> If you like historical mysteries with real historical figures you might try Caleb Carr. He wrote a couple of books with Theodore Roosevelt as one of the main characters. The only one available for Kindle is The Alienist.


That sounds good. I'll take a look at it.

Okay, I looked and found this review:

From Library Journal
A serial killer is butchering boy prostitutes in New York City. Police commissioner Theodore Roosevelt enlists a reporter and groundbreaking psychologist (known as an "alienist" in 1896) to track the killer by compiling his psychological profile. *The real mystery here, however, lies in finding out what happens in the sections of the novel that were abridged. *Who are all these characters? How did they jump to their apparently absurd conclusions? Where is the social history of the city and the celebrity cameos that the printed book's reviewers found so enticing? To judge by the level of suspense reader Edward Hermann can generate during selected passages, this may be a very good novel. *Libraries would do best to wait for an unabridged release or stick with the print version.*
John Hiett, Iowa City P.L.
Copyright 1994 Reed Business Information, Inc.

I think I'll wait or see if I can find it at the library.


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> * One thing I noticed though...when I looked for it on Jinx, the title had a couple of symbols and the number 58 mixed into it. It makes the title hard to look for if you're clicking through quickly.*


That doesn't sound good. What is Jinx?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> That doesn't sound good. What is Jinx?


Jinx is the name of her Kindle.

I have the same thing. The title of your book shows up as *High Spirits: A Tale of Ghostly Rapping and Romance*. I have the sample.

L


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Jinx is the name of her Kindle.
> 
> I have the same thing. The title of your book shows up as *High Spirits: A Tale of Ghostly Rapping and Romance*. I have the sample.
> 
> L


I got my husband to remove the colon from the title field of the product description. (He's my tech crew!) Maybe that will fix it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> The title looks the same on mine. It usually makes me come to a screeching halt, which is probably a good thing. My Kindle TBR pile seems to be even larger than my DTB pile.


*Isn't that the truth And, with the Book Klubs slated until April, the list goes on and on and on...kind of like the Energizer Bunny *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Jinx is the name of her Kindle.
> 
> I have the same thing. The title of your book shows up as *High Spirits: A Tale of Ghostly Rapping and Romance*. I have the sample.
> 
> L


*LOL, thanks Leslie...been trying to catch up on the reading here 

I'm going to delete and re-download )*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Jinx is the name of her Kindle.
> 
> I have the same thing. The title of your book shows up as *High Spirits: A Tale of Ghostly Rapping and Romance*. I have the sample.
> 
> L


I had the same thing happen with another book I got the sample of; some numbers and random symbols. I thought I might be able to clear it up when I hooked to my computer, but from another thread this morning I've discovered that you can't clean up names of Amazon books. Figured I'd just live with it since it is only a sample


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For folks interested in historical fiction, I wanted to share two resources that might be of interest:

The Macaronis Blog: "historical romance out of the closet"

This is a blog where a group of historical romance authors post regularly about writing, research, looking for sources -- anything to do with making their stories more historically accurate.

http://historicromance.wordpress.com/

Speak Its Name

Reviews, author interviews, list of books, etc., all related to gay historical fiction. Lots of good info here!

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> I had the same thing happen with another book I got the sample of; some numbers and random symbols. I thought I might be able to clear it up when I hooked to my computer, but from another thread this morning I've discovered that you can't clean up names of Amazon books. Figured I'd just live with it since it is only a sample


*The book downloaded normally once Dianne's techie hubby fixed whatever it was he had to fix *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *The book downloaded normally once Dianne's techie hubby fixed whatever it was he had to fix *


So, just go to Content Manager, remove the book, and redownload it to Kindle?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> So, just go to Content Manager, remove the book, and redownload it to Kindle?


*Exactly...worked like a charm *


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am reading this right now and it is excellent:


I am reading the sample of this book. It is good I am going to have to buy this book too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am reading the sample of this book. It is good I am going to have to buy this book too.


It is good. I am enjoying it. My kindle-buddy has bought the other two books and read them already (she reads faster than me). I emailed the author but haven't heard back. Maybe I'll write him again and try to entice him to join us for a book club 

L


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got to also HIGHLY recommend this one. I'm a few chapters into it and thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It is good. I am enjoying it. My kindle-buddy has bought the other two books and read them already (she reads faster than me). I emailed the author but haven't heard back. Maybe I'll write him again and try to entice him to join us for a book club
> 
> L


The other two books by him sound good. Two more books for my wishlist. That would be great if you could get him to join us for a book club


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> The other two books by him sound good. Two more books for my wishlist. That would be great if you could get him to join us for a book club


Anything is possible!

L


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> I've got to also HIGHLY recommend this one. I'm a few chapters into it and thoroughly enjoying it.


This is one of the first books I read on Angie. It's a very good book.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

imallbs said:


> ... Now I'm never going to get to the Honor Harrington series. ...


My goodness!! I thought I was the only one who had ever heard, much less read, this series!! Loved this set. Have it ready to go as soon as I get a chance to start.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

FearNot said:


> My goodness!! I thought I was the only one who had ever heard, much less read, this series!! Loved this set. Have it ready to go as soon as I get a chance to start.


I've been wanting to read it since I noticed it was available for Kindle. I picked up On Basilisk Station at Baen for free but have yet to open it.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne said:


> The other two books by him sound good. Two more books for my wishlist. That would be great if you could get him to join us for a book club


He actually is doing a bookklub for us for this book. I think it's in April but not positive. Check my sig line that I can't see right now in the reply box.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

affa;


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

War on the Margins: A Novel
After the fall of France in 1940, Churchill was convinced by his advisors to demilitarize the Channel Islands (Jersey, Guernsey, Alderney, and Sark), which were very close to the coast of France, and give them up to German occupation. Some of the population left in a haphazard evacuation. For the duration of the war, German Army occupiers, Nazi administrators, and thousands of slave laborers were added to the bewildered and often terrified local people remaining. They introduced Nazi racial law (with little protest from the local officials), forcing the remaining Jews to register, close their businesses, and stay indoors. Radios were confiscated, first from the Jews, then from everyone, with possession of one punishable by deportation to a concentration camp.

Claude Cahun and Marcel Moore, Jewish Surrealist artists and lovers from Paris, had retired to the Island of Jersey and joined the Resistance. They were active in disseminating BBC broadcast transcripts and urging soldiers to mutiny until their arrest shortly after D-Day. They spent the rest of the war in prison. I have had their prison notes and diaries translated from the French and include them, along with other official documents displaying the chilling passivity of the local government in following all the Nazis orders. I also follow the adventures of Marlene, a fictitious character who is half Jewish, as she tries to keep one step ahead of the authorities.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It needs this so anyone clicking then buying ends up supporting the forum.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for adding the link, LDB!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

imallbs said:


> *SAY IT AIN'T SO JOE!*
> 
> I have to check this out. The Alienist is on my save for later because I want to reread it. I'm going to get it now and check it against my HC.


If you do check The Alienist Kindle verison against the Hardcover let us know if it is the same. I would like to read the Alienist on Kindle. Thanks


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne said:


> If you do check The Alienist Kindle verison against the Hardcover let us know if it is the same. I would like to read the Alienist on Kindle. Thanks


*So would I...I have the DTV lying around but would rather convert *


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

FearNot said:


> My goodness!! I thought I was the only one who had ever heard, much less read, this series!! Loved this set. Have it ready to go as soon as I get a chance to start.


Oh, no, no, no!

I *love* this set of books! Have read them many times. Heartily like-very complex story line & characters, sentinent people (Tree Cats), styles of government, everything.

Marci


----------



## lesley9 (Oct 28, 2008)

http://members.tripod.com/~BrerFox/historicalmystery.html

For historical fiction mysteries, above site has no reviews but has a way to narrow your search down for authors, titles (with year published), year of setting, and main Country story takes place in.

Can search by era from ancient to post WWII. Has books written up into 2009 currently. Even has a mysteries for kids section, ages 9 through 12. Has Section for cross genre - fantasy/mysteries.

Has a link to other sites if you want books in other languages.

Web site owner actively asks for database input. Be sure to read his/her section on what he/she uses as his/her criteria for list inclusion.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, Another Lesley  

Hi, and congratulations on your first post.  Greatly appreciated.  

It looks very informative.  Too bad the titles are not clickable, at least with Safari.

Hope you introduce yourself in the Intros Board & check the other boards.

Glad you are here,

Marci


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I ch


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I checked the Kindle version of The Alienist against my HC. Everything seems to be there right down to the kind of typeface he uses (All caps or italics in a few places). The only difference I saw was the addition of an afterward by Caleb Carr that has been added to the Kindle version. I couldn't help myself, I've started reading the full Kindle version - I'm about ½ way through it and it is as good as I remembered.


It was really nice of you to check the hc against the Kindle version. Maybe they corrected the problem since the review was written. I think I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I checked the Kindle version of The Alienist against my HC. Everything seems to be there right down to the kind of typeface he uses (All caps or italics in a few places). The only difference I saw was the addition of an afterward by Caleb Carr that has been added to the Kindle version. I couldn't help myself, I've started reading the full Kindle version - I'm about ½ way through it and it is as good as I remembered.


Thanks for checking and letting us know. I have the sample here and will check it out now.


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

Readers interested in history and historical fiction may want to check out a website called The Romance of History: http://www.mountainlilypress.com/The%20Romance%20of%20History/welcome.html

It was recently put together by an Australian author of my acquaintance and it contains a large number of interesting articles contributed by authors from around the world. Some of the articles address historical topics of interests, and some are book reviews.

I was exploring the site today and ended up reading about "soft vs hard" historical fiction, beautiful covers that conceal mediocre fiction, various American disasters that are lesser known than the Titanic and Johnstown, and a camel corps that almost became popular for use in American deserts. (This article ended with a spooky reference to the "Red Ghost" -- apparently an escaped camel with a mysterious corpse tied to its back. I ended up googling it to see if it was true ... it was.)

Based on the wide variety of interests I have seen mentioned in this discussion thread, I thought this would be a good place to mention this site.

Dianne


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> I found _The Tea Rose_ available for the Kindle today:


This book is now available for 7.99! See below, it is now 9.99!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks for letting us know Octo!*


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Octochick, I just picked up a sample


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For my historical fiction friends:

I have recommended Lee Rowan's books before and, great news! The third installment in her Articles of War series is out.

Eye of the Storm










Unfortunately, it is not for sale at Amazon, yet, but I think it will pop up eventually. In the meantime, if you are impatient (like me) you can buy it from the publisher and transfer to your Kindle.

http://www.lindenbayromance.com/product-eyeofthestorm-7303-145.html

I wrote a review which can be found here:

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2009/01/05/review-eye-of-the-storm-by-lee-rowan/

Enjoy!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> Readers interested in history and historical fiction may want to check out a website called The Romance of History: http://www.mountainlilypress.com/The%20Romance%20of%20History/welcome.html


Great site, Dianne! I've bookmarked it. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I recommended this book a week or so ago. I am still reading it and enjoying it. I am reading it slowly because I got sidetracked with a few other, faster reads.



I wrote the author and got a very nice note back from him. I invited him to drop in for a visit here so if he shows up, I expect all the historical fiction fans to give him a warm welcome! LOL

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie -- I hope Louis Bayard does show up on the board.  I love his choice of characters and time periods. Can't wait to read them all!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> Readers interested in history and historical fiction may want to check out a website called The Romance of History: http://www.mountainlilypress.com/The%20Romance%20of%20History/welcome.html
> 
> It was recently put together by an Australian author of my acquaintance and it contains a large number of interesting articles contributed by authors from around the world. Some of the articles address historical topics of interests, and some are book reviews.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dianne, this looks like a great resource!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> I found _The Tea Rose_ available for the Kindle today:


A heads up I just went to download this book and the price has jumped up from 7.99 to 9.99! 
I really hate that but bought it anyway. The sample had me and I had struck out with 3 other samples... damn these greedy publishers!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Octochick said:


> A heads up I just went to download this book and the price has jumped up from 7.99 to 9.99!
> I really hate that but bought it anyway. The sample had me and I had struck out with 3 other samples... damn these greedy publishers!


Shoot, I was waiting for it to come _down_ in price. Oh well. 
debbie


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

marianner said:


> I found _The Tea Rose_ available for the Kindle today:


Thanks, I just bought it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> A heads up I just went to download this book and the price has jumped up from 7.99 to 9.99!
> I really hate that but bought it anyway. The sample had me and I had struck out with 3 other samples... damn these greedy publishers!


*Glad you're enjoying it Octo...sorry that the price jumped so quickly.*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am about a third of the way into The Tea Rose and I have noticed a few formatting errors, nothing major but I think I will report it when I am done. I think they did a rush job to get it formatted. Anyone else notice these?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I am about a third of the way into The Tea Rose and I have noticed a few formatting errors, nothing major but I think I will report it when I am done. I think they did a rush job to get it formatted. Anyone else notice these?


*I haven't purchased it yet...went way overboard last month :-( Let us know if you get a reply when you report it.*


----------



## AnnFrances (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree about 
*William Wilkie Collins* (8 January 1824 - 23 September 1889) was an English novelist, playwright, and writer of short stories. He was hugely popular in his time, and wrote 27 novels, more than 50 short stories, at least 15 plays, and over 100 pieces of non-fiction work. His best-known works are The Woman in White, The Moonstone, Armadale and No Name. 
check out 
*Maurice-Marie-Émile Leblanc* (11 November 1864 - 6 November 1941) was a French novelist and writer of short stories, known primarily as the creator of the fictional gentleman thief and detective Arsène Lupin, often described as a French counterpart to Conan Doyle's creation Sherlock Holmes.
and 
*R(ichard) Austin Freeman* (April 11, 1862 London - September 28, 1943 Gravesend) was a British writer of detective stories, mostly featuring the medico-legal forensic investigator Dr Thorndyke. He invented the inverted detective story and used some of his early experiences as a colonial surgeon in his novels.
these are available on feedbooks for free


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, Ann, for the info on the authors and their work!  Can't get enough historical fiction.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Ann, for posting these.  I will be going onto Manybooks.net today and downloading more.  
Again, thank you


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

Another source of the Freeman and Collins novels is Mobileread.com.  Harry T has formatted the Dr. Thorndyke novels into 7 volumes, with 3 or 4 novels in each volume.  A lot of Wilkie Collins' books are there too, but don't see anything by LeBlanc.  Too bad this source of excellently formatted books is too often overlooked.

Jim


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone know of any good historical fiction on the Kindle? I'd like to read something on Rome maybe, Julius Ceasar. No Iggulden please, tried that and wasn't impressed. If not Rome, I also enjoy reading about all different kinds of periods.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Didn't Know any myself but I happend to be talking to my brother when I saw your post and he recommends Gates of Fire by Pressfield.

The battle of Thermopylae told through the eyes of a slave.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

I enjoyed the Ken Follett books  - Pillars of the Earth or World Without End set in 12th Century England.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Colleen Mccullough's Rome series is available on Kindle. The Antony and Cleopatra, a strong Caesar plot.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Steven Saylor has several books avail in kindle format on Rome, one that I remember is Roma.  Then there is Robert Harris who has Imperium and Pompeii.  Haven't read Imperium yet, it's in my TBR stacks, but did read Pompeii a couple of years ago and enjoyed.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I am reading The Robe by Lloyd Douglas. It is set in the time of Christ. I'm about halfway through. It's dragging now in my opinion, but I will stick it out.

red1, I didn't realize that Rome series by Colleen McCullough is available on Kindle. Thanks for that information!


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

red1 said:


> Colleen Mccullough's Rome series is available on Kindle. The Antony and Cleopatra, a strong Caesar plot.


Really? Because I was just checking on Amazon and I think they only had Antony and Cleopatra, but I wanted to start with "The First Man of Rome" and didn't find it. Maybe it's me. 

Thank you for all the suggestions so far! I will look into all of them.  My wishlist just keeps getting longer! Any others? I recently read about the Tudors, wouldn't mind monarchs either if you know of good books.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I meant the Antony and cleo, which is second in the series. I wonder if we all click kindlize it request on the others if they will?


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I found these freebies when I was looking for I, Claudius on Kindle. (Haven't found it yet)



This one looks like them all bound together in one volume for $5.59:


And this one for 99 cents:


But these don't look like historical fiction.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> I enjoyed the Ken Follett books - Pillars of the Earth or World Without End set in 12th Century England.


I'll second this one...great books!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely be sure to include this book in your list!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Haven't read that one yet, waiting for my Kindle2. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Didn't Know any myself but I happend to be talking to my brother when I saw your post and he recommends Gates of Fire by Pressfield.
> 
> The battle of Thermopylae told though the eyes of a slave.


What about the book in your avatar, Gruntman?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> What about the book in your avatar, Gruntman?


Please forgive me for jumping in here, Gruntman.

Gruntman's avatar represents Battle Cry, one of the finest World War II novels ever written. Here are a few more of the novels by Leon Uris:

The Angry Hills, 1955 
Exodus, 1958 
Exodus Revisited, 1960 (GB title: In the Steps of Exodus) 
Mila 18, 1961 
Armageddon: A Novel of Berlin, 1963 
Topaz, 1967 
The Third Temple (with Strike Zion by William Stevenson), 1967 
QB VII, 1970 
Ireland, A Terrible Beauty, 1975 (with Jill Uris) 
Trinity, 1976 
Jerusalem: A Song of Songs, 1981 (with Jill Uris) 
The Haj, 1984 
Mitla Pass, 1988 
Redemption, 1995 
A God in Ruins, 1999 
O'Hara's Choice, 2003


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

CS said:


> What about the book in your avatar, Gruntman?


Seemed like it was wrong period, didn't realize how wide a net had been cast. My bad.

Three whacks with a stick for me. OW! OW! OW! 

just reread op, I deserve the wacks.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

VMars said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions so far! I will look into all of them.  My wishlist just keeps getting longer! Any others? I recently read about the Tudors, wouldn't mind monarchs either if you know of good books.


I've read a couple of Philippa Gregory's books on the Kindle, and they were quite good. The ones I read (_The Other Boleyn Girl_ and _The Boleyn Inheritance_) were about Henry VIII, obviously. I think all of hers may be around that time period.


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't help you out with a book on Rome, but I can recommend this one about Lewis and Clark *after* their big adventure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> I've read a couple of Philippa Gregory's books on the Kindle, and they were quite good. The ones I read (_The Other Boleyn Girl_ and _The Boleyn Inheritance_) were about Henry VIII, obviously. I think all of hers may be around that time period.


You read the two best in my opinion. I think she only writes about the Tudors. I've read _The Constant Princess_, about Catherine of Aragon. I started _The Queen's Fool_. I don't know whether I didn't really get into it because I didn't like it or because it was a DTB and I'm spoiled.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

LDB said:


> Absolutely be sure to include this book in your list!


I LOVE this book


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

standaman said:


> I LOVE this book


I'm really looking forward to the _Gone for a Soldier_ book klub. We have some wonderful authors on this board.

Jeff has also written The Treasure of La Malinche Vols I and II. It goes back and forth between modern archeological discoveries in Mexico and the conquest of Mexico by Cortez.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> We have some wonderful authors on this board.


Wonder how many authors are on this board? There is probably a thread on it identifying them but I have not looked ...yet.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kind said:


> Wonder how many authors are on this board? There is probably a thread on it identifying them but I have not looked ...yet.


Check out this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1819.0.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

*VMars*, you might try Susan Howatch's _The Rich are Different_. It's the story of Julius Ceasar (Paul VanZale), Antony (Steve Sullivan), Cleopatra (Dinah Slade) and Octavian (Cornelius VanZale) set in Post WW-I. The VanZale Bank in New York represents Rome with Mallingham in England representing Egypt.

You'll be able to identify the cast of characters and who they represent (Sam as Agrippa) following into the second book, _Sins of the Fathers_.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kind said:


> Wonder how many authors are on this board? There is probably a thread on it identifying them but I have not looked ...yet.


Yes, we do have a thread and another author just joined us yesterday, Mark Coker.

Also, we had a quite long thread on historical fiction recommendations. I am going to find that one and merge these two together (neat and tidy!).

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another one of our authors, Sig Rosenblum, has a book out on Julius Caesar. I haven't read it so I can't give a thumbs up or down, but just wanted to pass the info along.

L


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it's Mark Coker.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, we do have a thread and another author just joined us yesterday, Mark Corker.
> 
> Also, we had a quite long thread on historical fiction recommendations. I am going to find that one and merge these two together (neat and tidy!).
> 
> L


http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=2077

It's Mark Coker and not Corker. I tried finding his books under Mark Corker and got nothing. Then I searched under Kindle Board Members and found the correct name.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the corrections, everyone. Mark's name has been corrected.

L


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just wanted to bump this up to see if any new members have recommendations!  I know we've added many since the arrival of K2, and I still would like some more!


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

I am currently reading this and loving it:

It is set in Mississsippi during the 1950's.

I also read this book awhile back and just recently convinced the author to Kindlecize it:

This one is set in nineteenth century China and based on a real person. (It has strong sexual content, fyi.)

*** I just noticed that My Splendid Concubine has no reviews in its Kindle version, and does not appear to be linked to the DT version (for some strange reason). So here is a link to the paper version:


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

dsalerni said:


> I am currently reading this and loving it:
> 
> It is set in Mississsippi during the 1950's.


So glad to hear this is getting good reviews. I just purchased it yesterday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> I also read this book awhile back and just recently convinced the author to Kindlecize it:
> 
> This one is set in nineteenth century China and based on a real person. (It has strong sexual content, fyi.)


Diane, did you post this in the bargain books thread? For $3.16, and loving to read about China, I downloaded it. Based on your review of the DTV, I didn't want to go for a sample.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So do we have rule that historical fiction has to be literature? Because I am reading this complete and total trash story but hey: 1) it takes place in 1854; 2) the historical descriptions seem reasonably accurate; and 3) it features Florence Nightingale! I have never read a fiction story where Flo pops up unexpectedly. LOL. I'll warn everyone, the first half of the story has lots of sex but the second half becomes a fairly sweet and tender love story. And it does take place in the old days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> So do we have rule that historical fiction has to be literature? Because I am reading this complete and total trash story but hey: 1) it takes place in 1854; 2) the historical descriptions seem reasonably accurate; and 3) it features Florence Nightingale! I have never read a fiction story where Flo pops up unexpectedly. LOL. I'll warn everyone, the first half of the story has lots of sex but the second half becomes a fairly sweet and tender love story. And it does take place in the old days.


Here's one I read a while ago. Florence Nightingale plays a major part. It's good if you like Victoria Holt, but not on Kindle. No image available.

Secret for a Nightingale


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> So do we have rule that historical fiction has to be literature? Because I am reading this complete and total trash story but hey: 1) it takes place in 1854; 2) the historical descriptions seem reasonably accurate; and 3) it features Florence Nightingale! I have never read a fiction story where Flo pops up unexpectedly. LOL. I'll warn everyone, the first half of the story has lots of sex but the second half becomes a fairly sweet and tender love story. And it does take place in the old days.


Is this on Kindle? There's no link when I click on the book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I did find a cover, but still no Kindle version:










L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stinsmom said:


> Is this on Kindle? There's no link when I click on the book.


That link doesn't work because it is not on Amazon. But here:

http://www.total-e-bound.com/product.asp?strParents=&CAT_ID=&P_ID=409

you can link to it, read more, get a sample, etc. I bought and downloaded the HTML version and emailed it to my Kindle because I was not sure if the .prc file was DRM protected or not. Probably not but I didn't want to risk the chance.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I did find a cover, but still no Kindle version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like all of Holt's historical fiction written as Jean Plaidy are Kindleized. Here's one.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Love Victoria Holt/Jean Plaidy.  Margaret George also writes excellent historical fiction.  I don't believe they are in Kindle format yet.  My favorites, of course, include the Tudor books:

The Autobiography of Henry VIII, With Notes by His Fool, Will Sommers

Mary Queen of Scotland and the Isles:  A Novel

and last but not least

The Memoirs of Cleopatra:  A Novel


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

Having read The Autobiography of Henry VIII in DTB before getting my Kindle I was disappointed to see that the other two (Cleopatra and Mary Queen of Scots) were not available for the Kindle. They were two that I would love to read as  I thought The Autobiography of Henry VIII was WONDERFUL and was looking forward to reading the other two on my Kindle. I contacted the publisher who said that they were working towards getting them Kindleized. This was several months ago so who knows how long it will take but, at least, it's "in the works"! They will definitely move to the top of my TBR list when they become available!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Margaret George's Mary Queen of Scotland and the Isles, is one of the most interminably boring books I have ever read.  I know two other people personally who read it, and they had an awful time getting through it, as well.


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

Rats! What have you heard about the Cleopatra book?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Margaret George's Mary Queen of Scotland and the Isles, is one of the most interminably boring books I have ever read. I know two other people personally who read it, and they had an awful time getting through it, as well.


I have that book, I got half way through it, I have right now on my bedside table, I use to rest my Kindle on!! Ha!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KBisGr8 said:


> Rats! What have you heard about the Cleopatra book?


Nothing at all. Since I read the first one, I have studiously avoided Margaret George. The original hardcover is 866 pages. If _Cleopatra_ is anywhere near that, run.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I read a good review of this one and it sounded really good. I have the sample but have not read it yet...


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

These are all great recommendations!  So many books, so little time.  

Octochick -- I just love the cover of Blindspot....it's beautiful.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

These are the 1st and 2nd books in Penman's Welsh Trilogy. The third, The Reckoning is not avail in kindle format yet. Hopefully it will be soon as these two just became available earlier this year.



this is a link to the TPB book, could not get the kindle link to come up, but there is a link within this link. She has two earlier books that are not avail in kindle format yet.



Another book I have, this is also the link to the TPB as the kindle link would not come up.

And this one is also a TPB link. but is avail in kindle ed.



as stated by someone else, they are releasing all of Jean Plaidy's books, one or two a month. I love historical fiction for just what is is historical FICTION. Makes a nice change from my other love, mystery/thrillers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, Ladyvolz.  I'm excited about the Llewelyn trilogy being available in Kindle.  I have all three dtb's, but got caught up in reading Kindle books only and never finished the last one.  

I noticed that some of the Jean Plaidy books are now available.  They are going on my very long list.  Each month, I buy books that I haven't read before, and the $'s I have left over go to purchasing favorite authors.


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

KBisGr8 said:


> Rats! What have you heard about the Cleopatra book?


After two attempts to read it, I only made it about 1/2 of the way through the Cleopatra book before giving up. I never knew that such an interesting subject could be made so boring.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't read much historical fiction, but I did read this recently:










It's set in the early 1900s and it centers around the Boston Police Strike of 1919. Other historical events like the 1918 Influenza Pandemic and the Boston Molasses Disaster also feature in the book. The main characters are fictional, as far as I know, but several historical characters play a role, including Babe Ruth (who is actually kind of a main character), Calvin Coolidge, J. Edgar Hoover and more.

I really loved the book. I was kind of intimidated by it's length (720 pages) and the historical setting but I couldn't put it down once I started it.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

JimJ -- I'm going to download a sample chapter of The Given Day. Several years ago I read two DTBs about the 1918 influenza pandemic that were interesting.  This novel looks intriguing.  Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jim, thanks for that recommendation. It sounds good. I also have another book by the same author in my sample pile:



It is coming out in the fall as a movie, directed by Martin Scorsese. It takes place in 1954, so I guess that is historical and fits the parameters of this thread.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Shutter Island was very good as well.  I'm really looking forward to the film.  I LOVE the casting and with Scorcese at the helm it should be great.  The Given Day is supposed to be made into a movie, by Sam Raimi of all people, but it's still very early in development.  It'll probably be a couple years before we see it.

I really want to read his Kinsey/Gennaro series, about a pair of PIs (The film Gone Baby Gone was based on one of the books), but it's one of those irritating cases where all of the series is Kindelized...except for book 1


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So many great recommendations.  My wish list just got much longer.  Thank you everyone for sharing, and also for sharing your opinions concerning books you didn't care for.  
deb


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Nothing at all. Since I read the first one, I have studiously avoided Margaret George. The original hardcover is 866 pages. If _Cleopatra_ is anywhere near that, run.


I am surprised about your strong reaction to Mary Queen of Scots. It was a long book and yet I found it fascinating. It was recoommended to me by two very dear friends who also liked it very much. Cleopatra was more difficult to get through, but found it worthwhile. Autobiography of Henry VIII was my favorite.

At any rate,


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I am surprised about your strong reaction to Mary Queen of Scots. It was a long book and yet I found it fascinating. It was recoommended to me by two very dear friends who also liked it very much. Cleopatra was more difficult to get through, but found it worthwhile. Autobiography of Henry VIII was my favorite.
> 
> At any rate,


As they say, YMMV. I am no stranger to long books. If it's a good book, the longer the better. I just find Margaret George to be a boring writer, which is upsetting, because I love historical fiction. Sharon Kay Penman writes very long books of historical fiction, but I love them.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Jim, thanks for that recommendation. It sounds good. I also have another book by the same author in my sample pile:
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming out in the fall as a movie, directed by Martin Scorsese. It takes place in 1954, so I guess that is historical and fits the parameters of this thread.


I still remember reading the book like it was yesterday -- and calling my husband at work, who'd read it first, to discuss the ending! Really looking forward to the movie.


----------



## Rhin (Mar 26, 2009)

Harry Turtledove's _World at War_ series. The first book is _In the Balance_.
I got the book cheap, I think it's several years old, and was a bit wary of it at first. But after about 10 pages, I thought it was amazing.

The story takes place in 1940, World War II is raging in Europe, the United States is amping up its production of weapons... and then an alien empire (known as the Race) invades.
Now, Jews and Nazis, Americans and Japanese have to unite against the super-advanced invaders.

Very, very entertaining. I've just finished the book and plan on buying the rest of the series.

Harry Turteldove also wrote _Guns of the South_, set during the American Civil War. Can't speak for that one though, since I haven't read it. Judging by World at War, though, I'd guess all his stuff is pretty great.


----------

